# Used Blackhawk?



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

What is a used Ruger Blackhawk.357 worth? I don’t know how old it is, but I would say that it’s in fair-to-good condition. The pawnshop (which I think is generally over priced) is asking $399.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Is it a 3 screw old model? Actually, I'm sure you've checked the various auction sites online and see they tend to be over $400 in very good condition. Most seem to sell at over $500 plus. You have to look at the closing price and see if it met reserve. Otherwise, they look cheaper than they really are. Moreover, it's quite hard to know how you graded it fair to good. Most of us have very different meanings to ourselves. Unless someone says they use NRA guides and know what they're talking about, I have a hard time judging the value and I think most would as well. Don't get me wrong. I don't know how to properly rate them either. 

Just a very personal opinion, but if that gun you're looking at is in very good mechanical condition with only normal wear and tear with some bluing loss, I would think $399 is a good price. If that is their asking price and you're actually ready to buy it, make them a reasonable offer lower than this. Pawn shops always will negotiate or at least that's my experience. They will sometimes negotiate quite a lot, unless they sense you're just shopping. With cash on the barrel, they will work hard to get it, but you have to be ready at that point. No BS or going home to think about it.

I've earned a reputation with the shops I deal with. I never make an offer or ask for a discount while I'm still in the browsing stage. Never. They know this and react accordingly. They know when I mention money, I'll pull the trigger if they hit the price which works for me. They also know if we enter negotiation and I leave without buying it, I'll never come back for that particular gun. When we talk price, it's now or never. I find this way, I really can get through all the mumbo jumbo that can go on while trying to find out how much they'll sell it for. Just my way. YMMV


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I bought a 6" '79 model 357 a few months ago for $300, I have shot it and mine is good likely worth what I paid. Mine was at a auction and possibly a little more wear & tear than yours.


----------

